# Cani X



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone do Cani X?
I've been running with my dog and thinking of entering a 5K race. Any tips?


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I haven't got any tips. It is something I have been looking at for the future. 

Just good luck with it and hopefully somebody will be along to give you some advice


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Just starting it myself and joining a small group of people to build up distances. I don't have much advice but I say go for it  You've nothing to lose! Good luck x


----------



## CaniRunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Autaven, we may already know you as we are based in Scotland as well.

We have created a website to promote canicross  accross the UK. You are more than welcome to add your group to our group finder or even just to see or join in with the other groups.

Regards,
Stewart.
Canicross - Running with your dogs, UK Group Finder | Home


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Kirsty, I haven't had time to look at your profile to see what dog(s) you have, but I would say, be careful of the heat at this time of year. I do both Canicross and bikejoring and have to get up at 6 in the morning to run my two as the days have been really warm lately. 
When I Canicross I only do 3k as I hate running, but my Siberian loves it! I would say, invest in a good Canicross belt as it makes it so much easier to run with both of your hands free.
Build up your distance gradually and don't over work your dog, after all you want your dog to enjoy it & not see it as a chore (like I do! Lol)
I do bikejoring a lot more than I do Canicross, but I have competed in a few races, so if you have any questions, I would be happy to help if I can!
Good luck & enjoy!
Lou x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooh, and a good sports bra is a must, too!!


----------

